# Can a 410 kill a turkey



## Theduckhunter13 (Feb 22, 2010)

Now I know if a turkey was at 5 yards that a dose of #4's from a 410 would kill him dead as a hammer but has anyone ever tried this or successfully done it?? Has anyone ever patterned one?? I have a single shot 410 that my grandpa gave me as my first gun when I was 6 for Christmas. He died a few years back and I would love to kill a turkey with it. I know that the bird would have to be inside 20 yards but heck i've killed them closer than that before! So has anyone ever patterned one at 20 or so yards or killed a bird with one?? All info is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## T.W. (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes! Whatever will kill a squirrel will kill a turkey.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Feb 22, 2010)

My son was putting 5 pellets in the kill zone @ 25 yards & 19 @ 20 yards, but he has upgraded to a 20 gauge now.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 22, 2010)

Kenny Morgan (Master Turkey Killer) recounts in his awesome book "Turkey Hunting - A One Man Game"  his experience with the .410.

He has killed many hundreds- 5-600 Longbeards with the .410. 

I will humbly submit this- there is a big difference in the "average GON Turkey hunter" and Kenny Morgan. 

The most important of which is the discipline and ability to wait for only the "perfect" shot opportunity and the skill/patience to let a gobbler enter "never, never land" inside 20 yards....

That would be the only place I would feel comfortable shooting a Gobbler with a pop gun like a .410...

.5 oz of 6s or 7.5s isn't a lot of pellets..

I won't be putting trying to kill one with a .410 on my "to do" list.


----------



## curt_jones (Feb 22, 2010)

My first bird was killed with a 410 when i was 9 years old.  He was between 20 and 25 yards and i rolled him but about the time i got up to go look at him, he popped up and took off running. He would go about 20 yards or so and run into something and fall over.  This happen 3 or 4 times and finally he just died. so eventually it did kill him


----------



## jester (Feb 22, 2010)

my judge shoots a .410

I wonder if that will work?


----------



## silvestris (Feb 22, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Kenny Morgan (Master Turkey Killer) recounts in his awesome book "Turkey Hunting - A One Man Game"  his experience with the .410.
> 
> He has killed many hundreds- 5-600 Longbeards with the .410.
> 
> I will humbly submit this- there is a big difference in the "average GON Turkey hunter" and Kenny Morgan.



Kenny killed several, but not hundreds, with the .410 until it was stolen from his pickup.  Most of Kenny's kills were with a Mossberg 500.  Kenny had a double barrel .410 with double triggers.  He placed a cork between the triggers and gave them both barrels with one pull.  He has killed hundreds,  I have personally seen many of his kills.  If you don't want your turkeys killed, don't send Kenny after them.  I haven't seen Kenny since he moved to Texas 5-6 years ago so I don't know what he shoots now.  I talk to him a couple of times a month; in fact, I got two e-mails from him today.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Feb 23, 2010)

A 410 is not a turkey gun... Yes it will kill a turkey if you put enough pellets in the vitals at 20 yards...


----------



## silvestris (Feb 23, 2010)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> A 410 is not a turkey gun... Yes it will kill a turkey if you put enough pellets in the vitals at 20 yards...



It depends upon the discipline of the hunter.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 23, 2010)

Nitro said:


> I will humbly submit this- there is a big difference in the "average GON Turkey hunter" and Kenny Morgan.
> .



how many turkeys would you say the "average GON turkey hunter" has killed nitro? I have seen in the last few months where many that are quick to say what works and what doesnt has 0-5 birds under there belt, so there are several on here that frequent the sight, that arent "the average gon turkey hunter"


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 23, 2010)

I played around with a Stevens SXS F and F last year.. At 20 yards it would place 120 pellets in a ten inch circle with both Remington and Estate 3" 7.5s


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hahaha I'm not saying I'm a Kenny Morgan by any means!! I mean im not a weekend warrior either though! All im thinking is to just have patience (which I need to work on anyways) and wait til a bird gets inside 20 steps. If he only makes it to 30 and then begins to circle or outskirt me then oh well ill just work the next bird. I dont want to just go throwing little amounts of lead everywhere trying to be "cool" and kill one with a 410. Thanks for the info though guys! I will go pattern it sometime this week or weekend and post up some pics to see what yall think! What shot size would ya go with???? Im thinking 4's or 5's


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 23, 2010)

I know of one that hunted some with a .410. He would use it to kill his last bird every year. His was a Parker .410, f,f and I believe they were 28" barrels.

I seen him pattern it, but it was not a circle just a square vital target of a turkey. He used I believe Remington 7.5's, I know it was 7.5's though, but he said he also used 6's. At 20 yards he was constantly putting 15 pellets in the brain and vertabra, but he said he would limit his shots to <15 yards. He would the time I knew him get his 2nd bird and then 3rd when VA increased the limit. He was a patient old guss though.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 23, 2010)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> A 410 is not a turkey gun... Yes it will kill a turkey if you put enough pellets in the vitals at 20 yards...



I would not use a typical .410 with store-bought ammo for a turkey gun, except under rare circumstances.  

But I would say that a .410 that will do this at 40 yds with pellets that penetrate better than #4 lead, is a bonafide 35-40 yd turkey gun.


----------



## dtala (Feb 23, 2010)

20 yards with 3" #6s...





25 yards, dropped and flopped a little. Opening day bird four years ago. 12 inch beard....wing is still vibrating





I got the gun from my dad when I was nine, I'm 59 now. Savage O/U .22lr/.410

  troy


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Feb 23, 2010)

when i was hunting rabbitts with my friends beagle in the fall....the dog flushed turkeys i  had a fall tag  so when a big hen with a very visible 8.5 beard flew at me i droped it out out the sky  it fell into a multa flora rose and a stuck its head up i waxed his butt....my gun and im deadly with it was a old stevens  bolt action ...i used 3" rem extra long range.6s...i see no need to hunt turkeys with a 410 any more for me...Ron


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm on a quest to kill a bird with a .410, i've patterned #6's and got a good enough pattern with them at 20, i'm going to try some 7.5's tomorrow. I found some #4's but I would think I need to go with more pellets than a #4 has! Just choose the right shot and you'll be fine!


----------



## jester (Feb 23, 2010)

dtala said:


> 20 yards with 3" #6s...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Job DTala!


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Feb 23, 2010)

Ok well im going to pattern with 5's, 6's, and 7.5's and see how they do! Im still going to get #1 for the season out of the way with the ol 12 gauge 870 but hopefully it will pattern good enough to use it! Thanks for all of your information and ill keep yall posted on the results!


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Feb 23, 2010)

Is a .410 even legal in Ga. just wondering that would be a sure nuff trophy of a turkey


----------



## Dupree (Feb 23, 2010)

rio makes a 3" #6 that has 1 1/16oz of shot.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Feb 23, 2010)

yep legal in GA, let me know how your patterns work out, im sitting on go!


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Feb 23, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> rio makes a 3" #6 that has 1 1/16oz of shot.



Rio's shell is 11/16 oz not 1 and 1/16 oz. If its a typo then nevermind haha.


----------



## Jaker (Feb 24, 2010)

killed my first bird with a .410, but it was only at 6 paces. it didn't make a move though


----------



## Brad (Feb 26, 2010)

Could anyone tell me where I can get a copy of Kenney Morgans book? sorry about being off topic.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 26, 2010)

Brad said:


> Could anyone tell me where I can get a copy of Kenney Morgans book? sorry about being off topic.



http://www.jimcasadaoutdoors.com/Books/TurkeyHuntingBooks.pdf

He has three copies. Casada says they are getting scarce. 

I would buy one. It's worth the $$


----------



## Brad (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Nitro


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Feb 26, 2010)

I just want to kill one with it cuz my Grandpa gave it to me. Not really ever been on my to do list until now but im patterning it tomorrow so ill let yall know!


----------



## Nitro (Feb 26, 2010)

Brad said:


> Thanks Nitro



You are welcome. It's a great book. 

Casada's list has a bunch of great books there. He is the source.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Feb 26, 2010)

Shot mine today, my Winchester #6's shot better than the Remington #7.5's today, they held a much tighter pattern, even up to 35 yds they were holding together good enough!


----------



## Blackkutter (Feb 27, 2010)

*.410 is a negative*

I like the thought of what you are trying to accomplish however, I would say absolutley not.  First of all, you have to get the bird within at least 20 yards.  The pattern on most .410's suck even at 20.  Then you have to make a good shot with half to 1/3 less pellets of a normal 12 gauge round.  What happens if you cripple the bird?  Do you really thing that you can make a legitimate 30 or 40 yard clean up shot?  If you like to puposely lower you already slim odds by using a .410 and if you don't mind watching a big gobbler run off crippled or even unharmed , Hit the woods with a pea shooter, otherwise I would leave the .410 in the closet and let your kids use it for wingshooting and squrrel hunting.

BK


----------



## dtala (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree on leaving the .410 at home if one dosent have a decent shooting gun, or have the skill to get a bird within 20-25 yards, or the patience to let him get that close, or if ya can't shoot worth squat.

  troy


----------



## Dupree (Feb 27, 2010)

Theduckhunter13 said:


> Rio's shell is 11/16 oz not 1 and 1/16 oz. If its a typo then nevermind haha.



Yeah i could have misread it


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Feb 27, 2010)

Blackkutter said:


> I like the thought of what you are trying to accomplish however, I would say absolutley not.  First of all, you have to get the bird within at least 20 yards.  The pattern on most .410's suck even at 20.  Then you have to make a good shot with half to 1/3 less pellets of a normal 12 gauge round.  What happens if you cripple the bird?  Do you really thing that you can make a legitimate 30 or 40 yard clean up shot?  If you like to puposely lower you already slim odds by using a .410 and if you don't mind watching a big gobbler run off crippled or even unharmed , Hit the woods with a pea shooter, otherwise I would leave the .410 in the closet and let your kids use it for wingshooting and squrrel hunting.
> 
> BK



That's one way to look at it , however I look at it like they've killed turkey's for hundreds of years using way less inferior weapons/methods. If im disciplined enough and do my part it should not be a problem! Heck guns for that matter have changed so much, not too long ago people weren't using chokes, special "turkey" shells, etc etc! I'll take my chances!


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Feb 27, 2010)

Birds I hunt dont come easy... So Im not going to under gun my self with a .410...

You guys that got em waven white flags knock your selves out


----------



## Nitro (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> Birds I hunt dont come easy... So Im not going to under gun my self with a .410...
> 
> You guys that got em waven white flags knock your selves out



Man, you are too much.


----------



## FLGobstopper (Feb 27, 2010)

dtala said:


> I got the gun from my dad when I was nine, I'm 59 now. Savage O/U .22lr/.410
> 
> troy



I have the same gun my dad gave me when I was 10 or 11. He got it from my grandfather when he was a kid. I love that gun it's a squirrel killing machine, but I'm not sure how I'd feel about it for turkeys though. I might have to check it out and see what kind of pattern I can get. It does have a full choke and I think 75% of the birds I've taken have been 20 yds or under anyway so it would be kinda cool to take one with it. 

I really wanna take one with my grandad's old model 12 heavy duck gun. He killed everything with that gun from ducks and geese to deer and hogs. I don't think he ever shot a turkey though. Might have to change that soon!


----------



## goob (Mar 9, 2010)

dtala said:


> 20 yards with 3" #6s...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ive also got one of those, got it from my grandpa when I was 7 or 8 years old. He got it when he was 11 years old. Fine shootin' squirrel slammer for sure!


----------



## fountain (Mar 9, 2010)

i got one of those double bbl .410/22 guns too!


----------



## TenPtr (Mar 9, 2010)

I am in pursuit of taking a bird with my Fox side by side .410
My grandfather gave this gun to my dad when he turned 11....my dad is now 63.  This gun was handed down to me when I turned 11.  This gun has killed a whole lot of dove and wild quail over the years but never a turkey.

I want to kill a bird with it for sentimental reasons as well as the challenge it offers.  Both barrels are full and it shoots a kill pattern up to 20 yards.  I would not shoot a bird unless it was within 15 yards.  

I will be taking it only when the situation is right.  

I believe that there is nothing unethical about using a .410
If a hunter knows the effect range of his weapon it should not matter what he uses as long as he practices proper discipline.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 10, 2010)

I say take it and have "FUN" Your Grandpa will be proud.


----------



## yellowhammer (Mar 10, 2010)

*.410*

Hunt with whatcha` want to.All guages kill turkeys.All guages can lose`em,also.


----------

